# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Huế - Du lich Hue

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Huế* -* du lich Hue*
Huế là một tỉnh miền trung và là kinh đô của triều đại phong kiến. Đến Huế bạn với cảm nhận được sự uy nghi của những lăng tẩm, vẻ hoang sơ của biển Lăng Cô, thơ mộng của sông Hương, sự lãng mạn của những tà áo dài tím cùng giọng nói ngọt ngào rất Huế.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Huế để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đến Huế vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Huế vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm, nhưng nếu thích ngắm hoàng hôn trên sông thì nên đến vào mùa hè, thích dạo chơi thì tránh từ tháng 10 – 12 (thời điểm mưa nhiều). 

*Đi lại:*

Tăng giá vé tham quan di tích cố đô Huế 

Đi Huế bằng cách nào? 

Đi Huế, bạn chuẩn bị những gì? 

Đến Huế, bạn đi chơi bằng gì? 

Các phương tiện lý tưởng để khám phá Huế 

Thuê xe máy du lịch ở Huế 

Tham quan hoàng thành Huế bằng xe điện 

*Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Huế:*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch “bụi” Huế 

Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Huế: đi lại, ăn uống, mua sắm

Nét đẹp xích lô Huế 

Các quán ăn ở Huế vừa ngon, bổ, rẻ!!! 

Mua sắm ở Huế

Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Huế - Lăng Cô

----------


## thietht

Du ngoạn 8 bãi tắm đẹp ở Huế

Thú vị ngắm Huế trên những vòng xe

Thăm đền Huyền Trân công chúa

Chợ Đông Ba

Suối nước khoáng Mỹ An

Hè về vi vu một vòng Vịnh Lăng Cô

Nét đẹp các lăng tẩm Huế 

Lăng Khải Định - dấu ấn xa hoa còn lại 

Cầu ngói Thanh Toàn

Cầu Trường Tiền

Câu chuyện về những cánh cổng ở Huế 

Sông Hương – nét dịu dàng 

Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Bạch Mã

Làng nón Tây Hồ - Phú Vang (Thừa Thiên – Huế) 

Thôn Vỹ Dạ 

Sông Hương êm đềm

Phá Tam Giang

Lăng Cô mùa hàu 

Phước Tích - Nhà cổ - vườn cổ

Vô vàn những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp tại xứ Huế mộng mơ 

Khám phá cố đô Huế trong 24 giờ du ngoạn 

Đến xứ Huế ngắm hoa ngô đồng

Nghĩa trang thái giám độc nhất vô nhị ở Huế

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Cầu ngư - Huế (03/01)

Lễ hội làng Sình - Huế (10/01)

Hội đền Huyền Trân - Huế (Gần tết Nguyên Tiêu ( Trước 10 ngày hoặc 1 tuần, tùy theo năm))

Lễ Hội Điện Hòn Chén - Huế (02/03, 03/03 và Tháng 7 âm lịch)

Hội đua ghe truyền thống - Huế (ngày quốc khánh mùng 2 tháng 9 hằng năm.)

----------


## thietht

Xôi ống

Bún Thịt Nướng

Khám phá ẩm thực đất Kim Long Huế 

 Sanh cầm, món ăn tôn vinh ẩm thực Huế

Đổi vị với bánh bột lọc Cố đô Huế

Bún hến món ăn độc đáo xứ Huế

Bánh canh cá lóc, hương vị Huế 

Tôm chua Huế - Đặc sản bình dân 

Bún nghệ xào lòng heo Huế, bạn ăn chưa? 

Ốc Huế: Chút cay của ớt, chút nồng của gừng sả 

Cơm hến Huế  

 Bánh Huế 

Đến Huế ăn Cồn cào Hến xào xúc bánh Tráng 

Bánh canh cá lóc, hương vị Huế 

Những món chè ngon xứ Huế 

*Đặc sản Huế*

Mắm rò đặc sản Huế

 Đặc sản xứ Huế 

Mè Xững

 Nem và Tré

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Bánh khoái Lạc Thiện

Nhà hàng Little Italy 

Nhà hàng nổi Sông Hương

Nhà hàng chay Thiền Tâm

Nhà hàng Tịnh Gia Viên

Nhà hàng Phước An Viên

----------


## thietht

*Khách sạn Thân Thiện – Friendly Hotel (2 sao)* 
- Địa chỉ: 10 Đường Nguyễn Công Trứ, TP. Huế

*Khách sạn Angsana Lăng Cô (5 sao)* 
- Địa chỉ: Làng Cù Dù, Xã Lộc Vinh, Huyện Phú Lộc, Huế

*Khách sạn Huế Queen 2 (3 sao)* 
- Địa chỉ: 12 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Tp. Huế

*Khách sạn Ngọc Hương*
-  Địa chỉ: 10-8 Chu Văn An, Phú Hội, Huế, Thừa Thiên-Huế 
- Điện thoại: (054) 383 0111 

*Khách sạn Imperial*
- Địa chỉ: 10 Hùng Vương, Thừa Thiên Huế
- Điện thoại: (84.54) 388 2222 

*Khách sạn Romance*
- Địa chỉ: 16 Nguyễn Thái Học, Huế.
- Điện thoại : 054. 389 8888 

*Khách sạn Hương Giang*
- Địa chỉ: 51 Lê Lợi, thành phố Huế, Việt Nam
- Điện thoại: (84-54) 3822122 

*Khách sạn Đức Lộc*
- Địa chỉ: 147 Nguyễn Sinh Cung, Thành phố Huế
- Điện thoại: 054.3931671

*Khách Sạn Vọng Cảnh (2 sao)*
- Địa chỉ: 51 Hùng Vương, TP. Huế

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH HUẾ - TOUR DU LICH HUE được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*
Đà Nẵng-Huế-Động Thiên Đường-Bà Nà-Hội An (3 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá  5.590.000 VND/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Huế - Vẻ Đẹp Cố Đô - Hồ Chí Minh (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 3.250.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Huế - Hà Nội (2 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá từ 2.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Huế - Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 2.650.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Huế - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 3.630.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Huế - Lăng Cô – Bạch Mã (5 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 2.250.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà nội - Huế - Phong Nha ( 3 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 2.190.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Huế 2 ngày 1 đêm - Giá 1.600.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

Huế thương ngày nắng đẹp

Vẻ đẹp Lăng Cô - Thừa Thiên Huế

Nón Bài Thơ, nét đẹp rất Huế

Dù mưa - Huế vẫn đẹp

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Huế

----------

